# temperatura notebook

## dario.turchi

sto notando che un bel pò di tempo fà il mio notebook rimaneva, in condizioni di utilizzo nullo del processore e velocità al minimo, a temperature molto più basse rispetto ad ora: 39-40 anzichè 45-46 ....

il kernel era diverso (2.6.16 anzichè 2.6.20 ) ma le opzioni "al suo interno" sono bene o male le stesse : supporto ACPI, driver di scaling per encached speedstep ( ho un centrino ) ... qualcuno ha idea di qualcosa da cui possa dipendere? come posso fare per tenere più bassa la temperatura e le ventole " a bassi giri " ( tutto il problema si riconduce a quello )

PS: per la precisione la distro con cui stavo a livelli bassi di temperatura era una slack, ma nn credo sia vincolante in quanto, con kernel recenti anche con la slack le temperature minime si alzano di quei 5-6 gradi

----------

## Cazzantonio

Può essere anche che nel frattempo ti si sia riempito di immondiza (polvere) e ora le ventole siano meno efficienti.

Il mio fa un po' cacare sotto questo punto di vista e se non lo apro e ripulisco ogni tre o quattro mesi mi iniziano li spengimenti automatici per la temperatura troppo elevata.

----------

## dario.turchi

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Può essere anche che nel frattempo ti si sia riempito di immondiza (polvere) e ora le ventole siano meno efficienti.
> 
> Il mio fa un po' cacare sotto questo punto di vista e se non lo apro e ripulisco ogni tre o quattro mesi mi iniziano li spengimenti automatici per la temperatura troppo elevata.

 

in effetti avevo pensato, come unica causa possibile, ad un peggioramento delle prestazioni del raffreddamento ma mi sembrava strano .... però non avevo pensato alla polvere ! 

E' complicato aprire il notebook per togliere la polvere ?

----------

## dario.turchi

PS: in condizioni di utilizzo pesante (come con i videogiochi su winzozz ) sento un forte puzzo di bruciato .... in effetti torna con quanto mi dici

----------

## Flonaldo

 *dario.turchi wrote:*   

> PS: in condizioni di utilizzo pesante (come con i videogiochi su winzozz ) sento un forte puzzo di bruciato .... in effetti torna con quanto mi dici

 

Guarda, ti posso assicurare quasi al 100% che il problema dipende dalla "monnezza" che col tempo si è accumulata! Col mio vecchio pc infatti mi partivano le ventole appena lo accendevo, allora l'ho portato dal benzinaio sotto casa e col compressore l'ho "soffiato"; vi giuro che è uscita una nube BIANCA (e non faccio uso di cocaina); da allora le prestazioni ed il rumore delle ventole sono drasticamente migliorati...

PS Se vuoi evitare cmq problemi di surriscaldamento mantieni il pc in ambienti più o meno puliti, nsomma, senza polvere per intenderci! Il tuo pc ed i tuoi polmoni te ne saranno grati!

----------

## rete27

posso confermarti anche io che la polvere è la nemica piu temibile per i processori. di fatti la polvere è un ottimo isolante termico. Ticonsiglio di procurarti una boboletta di aria compressa e fare un po di pulizia meglio una volta di più che una in meno...   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## richard77

L'aria compressa è un po' troppo drastica come soluzione, rischia di rovinare le ventole.

----------

## rete27

Basta avere un po di sensibilità a di tatto....il solo soffiare non basta per pulire bene dalla polvere...  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

anche io uso il compressore su tutti i miei pc, portatile compreso, soluzione semplice e veloce. mai avuto problemi.

----------

## dario.turchi

ho ripulito il più possibile (essendo un portatile nn è proprio banale ) e sono tornato più o meno alle vecchie temperature ... grazie a tutti

----------

## djinnZ

Non per essere il solito rompitasche ma usare direttamente il compressore sulle ventole è una pratica assolutamente bestiale e sconsigliabile. In questo modo è facile far danni facendole girare a velocità eccessive, con troppe vibrazioni etc. Per i portatili è doppiamente stupido perchè vi ci voglio a trovare i ricambi.

Quindi il consiglio di pulire è valido il metodo no. Le ventole vanno pulite tendendole ferme.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non per essere il solito rompitasche ma usare direttamente il compressore sulle ventole è una pratica assolutamente bestiale e sconsigliabile. In questo modo è facile far danni facendole girare a velocità eccessive, con troppe vibrazioni etc. Per i portatili è doppiamente stupido perchè vi ci voglio a trovare i ricambi.
> 
> Quindi il consiglio di pulire è valido il metodo no. Le ventole vanno pulite tendendole ferme.

 

posso quindi chidere, da emerito ignorante qual sono io....

per i portatili... qual è il metodo migliore ed efficiente per pulire?

perchè io c'ho un portatile, ho smontato la roba di plastica sotto (beh, non tutta, solo la parte dove c'è la ventola) e son passato con aria compressa (avete presente le bottigliette che vendono al supermercato?ecco).

risultato:

normalmente sono sui 50 gradi con un petium M 760 da 2gH. (ho già pulito, prima ero costantemente sui 60 gradi)

il che mi pare un po' eccessivo.... cioè, se prendo un amd64 turon (tipo di alcuni miei amici) hanno temperature ben al disotto!

è possibile che nn abbia pulito bene? Il problema è... come cacchio si fa con un portatile a smontare per bene la roba?

ps: anche io quando l'ho pulito ho visto la "nube bianca" come dice Flonaldo. uuuu... figata... anzi... che schifo!  :Laughing: 

ps2: in questo momento sono a 58 gradi.... cacchio......

----------

## djinnZ

per la ventola basta che con un dito le impedisci di girare e per una pulizia sommaria è più che sufficiente.

Il problema della bomboletta è che l'aria che esce è molto fredda e quindi l'umidità dell'aria condensa sulle componenti trattenendo in parte la polvere (ed il compressore è ancora peggio) ma visto che smontare completamente un portatile è un'arte arcana e misteriosa ti puoi solo accontentare. Qualcosa in più la puoi ottenere con schiuma sgrassante ed antistatica e poi con aria compressa ma dovresti smontare il dissipatore e non te lo consiglio. Quando il portatile sarà vecchio di tre o quattro anni e crea problemi sul serio ci pensi.

----------

## djinnZ

Ho uno strano problema con il mio portatile, lavoro e dopo un poco si spegne e se provo a riavviarlo è bloccato, come fosse un surriscaldamento (con windozz poi il blocco sta diventando un'abitudine). Ovviamente tutti i dissipatori sono perfettamente puliti e la temperatura della cpu normalmente è tra i 50° ed i 60°.

La cosa strana è che mi pare che il computer sia più silenzioso che in passato, la ventola al massimo parte più raramente e meno a lungo.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ho uno strano problema con il mio portatile, lavoro e dopo un poco si spegne e se provo a riavviarlo è bloccato, come fosse un surriscaldamento (con windozz poi il blocco sta diventando un'abitudine). Ovviamente tutti i dissipatori sono perfettamente puliti e la temperatura della cpu normalmente è tra i 50° ed i 60°.
> 
> La cosa strana è che mi pare che il computer sia più silenzioso che in passato, la ventola al massimo parte più raramente e meno a lungo.
> 
> Suggerimenti?

 

Se vuoi un raffreddamento migliore, puoi prendere un "dissipatore esterno" per portatili. E' una base leggermente rialzata su cui poggi il computer, e sotto ci sono le ventole. Praticamente manda costantemente aria (fresca) contro il computer, raffreddandolo. Io l'ho comprato per il portatile di mia madre, con 3 ventole, e raffredda di non poco! Poi esistono moltissimi modelli, basta scegliere quello giusto. Oppure, una cosa ottima, sarebbe quella di sostituire le ventole che ci sono montate di default, e mettere delle Noctua o Nanoxia, che sono le più silenziose sul mercato e muovono molta aria.

Dipende poi se i tuoi problemi sono dovuti al surriscaldamento. Questo è uno dei pochi metodi possibili, secondo me

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ho uno strano problema con il mio portatile, lavoro e dopo un poco si spegne e se provo a riavviarlo è bloccato, come fosse un surriscaldamento (con windozz poi il blocco sta diventando un'abitudine). Ovviamente tutti i dissipatori sono perfettamente puliti e la temperatura della cpu normalmente è tra i 50° ed i 60°.
> 
> La cosa strana è che mi pare che il computer sia più silenzioso che in passato, la ventola al massimo parte più raramente e meno a lungo.
> 
> Suggerimenti?

 

s'è staccato il sensore dalla cpu ...?

io ho avuto un problema simile con il fenomenale compaq che ho avuto fino a 3 anni ½ fa: i prigionieri che tenevano attaccato il dissipatore alla mobo erano stati strappati causando così il conseguente distaccamento del dissipatore stesso dalla cpu... lì però il problema l'avevo riscontrato in maniera diversa, ovvero la ventola partiva troppo facilmente e nonostante questo il portatile si spegneva dopo poco... hai già provato ad aprirlo per verificare la situazione? normalmente dovresti arrivare a vedere la situazione sollevando la tastiera

----------

## djinnZ

Per accedere al dissipatore mi basta smontare il coperchio inferiore, ma non vedo nulla di strano. Potrebbe essere la batteria andata a donnine allegre altrimenti a provocarmi di questi scherzi? Ho appena provato a compilare un poco di roba e la temperatura si è subito impennata ad 80° ma non ha fatto una piega. Ho riavviato, lavorotato un poco con windozz e poi di nuovo con linux e si è impallato.

Possibile che il windozz sia capace di ridurre l'attività della ventola al punto da mandarlo in protezione anche con linux? In acpi non ho alcun controllo ventole...

----------

## fabiolino

Non riesco a visualizzare la temperatura del mio notebook.

da riga di comando:

```

localhost ~ # acpitool

  Battery #1     : charged, 100.0%

  AC adapter     : on-line

  Thermal info   : <not available>

```

e

```

localhost ~ # acpi -t

     Battery 1: charged, 100%

No support for device type: thermal

```

Ho guardato nel bios ma non c'è niente che faccia riferiemnto alla temperatura

Non so se centra ma nel kernel 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 ho:

```

<M>   Processor                                                   │ │

<M>     Thermal Zone 

```

Possibile che non abbia la temperatura?

Ho una notebook ACER Aspire 5601AWLMI di due anni fa'.

Chiedo lumi.

----------

## cloc3

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so se centra ma nel kernel 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 ho:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

se lo hai compilato come modulo è possibile che non sia stato avviato al boot.

usa il comando lsmod per verificare i moduli attivi. ne dovresti trovare uno che si chiama (mi pare) thermal.

altrimenti, avvialo a mano con il comando modprobe -v thermal.

oltre ai comandi con i quali hai lavorato tu (non li uso normalmente, ma credo che siano corretti), puoi testare il corretto avviamento del modulo navigando la cartella: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone

----------

## fabiolino

Mi accorgo che mentre ricompilo il kernel arrivo a 83 gradi C di temperatura con la batteria inclusa e con la corrente attaccata alla presa di casa.

Tra l'altro vi segnalo una cosa stranissima che mi è capitata qualche settimana fa': mentre mi spostavo con il mio laptop ho sentito come delle scariche elettriche provenire dalla ventola; facendoci piu' caso ho notato che queste scariche si verificavano quando muovevo il laptop e  avvicinando il naso non ho sentito nessuna puzza di bruciato; una volta ho notato al momento della scarica come una fumata di polvere uscire dalla ventola.Ho notato che questo fenomeno non si verfica quando ho il laptop è fermo sulla scrivania.

A qualcuno è successo qualcosa del genere?

----------

## cloc3

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A qualcuno è successo qualcosa del genere?

 

non ai tuoi livelli, ma questa è stata la mia esperienza.

guarda caso, un acer...

non forzare ulteriormente la macchina.

usa i moduli cpufreq del kernel per uscirne (quanto meno, sugli acer funzionano).

esistono programmi che controllano efficacemente la temperatura, basati proprio sui cpufreq, ma se non ti fidi, fatti degli script personali, a costo di perdere in prestazioni.

----------

## djinnZ

Up.

La questione è la seguente, se lo lascio a compilare l'intera notte con linux non fa una piega. Se mi addormento con il computer acceso sotto windozz quello continua ad andare senza problemi sino al mattino seguente ma ovviamente non ero connesso ad alcuna rete, in entrambi i casi.

Se invece sono connesso alla rete da windozz il computer lavora per un paio d'ore al massimo e fin qui potrei pensare ad un problema di windozz ma... se anche riavvio e passo a linux, che mi riporta una temperatura intorno ai 50°, allo scadere delle due ore circa il portatile si blocca lo stesso.

Non riesco a capire, sono due sistemi differenti e, in teoria, linux (kernel pax+grsec ovviamente) dovrebbe azzerare la ram... [rabbia e frustrazione]

@fabiolino: scariche elettriche, fumo (sicuro che non è polvere?), puzza di bruciato. Mi sa che il tuo portatile difetta di igiene personale, sperando che la ventola non sia rotta nel frattempo. Bada, però, che se ha i fatto l'errore di trasportarlo facendolo poggiare sulla tua mano proprio in corrispondenza del supporot ventola è possibile che semplicemente hai deformato il case facendo si che le pale lo toccassero (ed eventualmente hanno raschiato la polvere sul fondo).

Aprilo e vedi cosa è successo. Se non hai mai aperto un portatile trovati qualcuno che sappia dove mettere le mani (gli acer hanno diverse giunzioni a pressione a mò di trappole).

----------

## fabiolino

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @fabiolino: scariche elettriche, fumo (sicuro che non è polvere?), puzza di bruciato. Mi sa che il tuo portatile difetta di igiene personale, sperando che la ventola non sia rotta nel frattempo. Bada, però, che se ha i fatto l'errore di trasportarlo facendolo poggiare sulla tua mano proprio in corrispondenza del supporot ventola è possibile che semplicemente hai deformato il case facendo si che le pale lo toccassero (ed eventualmente hanno raschiato la polvere sul fondo).
> 
> Aprilo e vedi cosa è successo. Se non hai mai aperto un portatile trovati qualcuno che sappia dove mettere le mani (gli acer hanno diverse giunzioni a pressione a mò di trappole).

 

Quello che tu dici potrebbe essere vero. Tra l'altro ti dico che tempo fà ho avuto un guaio all'alimentazione del laptop e l'ho dovuto smontare.

 :Evil or Very Mad:  Impresa titanica smontare un Acer. Ma in qualche modo   :Rolling Eyes:   ci sono riuscito. ehm ... a parte che ho dovuto rompere un po' di plastica.

Morale, secondo me è rimasto qualche rimasuglio di plastica, ... ma non è da escludere l'ipotesi di @djinnZ.

Infatti ora che ci penso quel "fenomeno" avviene quando appoggio il case sulle ginocchia proprio in prossimità della ventola.

Pero' la ventola funziona perfettamente.

Comunque a bocce ferme la mia temperatura si aggira sui 59 gradi.

Mentre ricompilavo il kernel è arrivato a 80! ma subito dopo si è azionata la ventola e la temp. è scesa a 76.

----------

## djinnZ

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> alimentazione del laptop

 quello di mio fratello l'ho dovuto smontare tre volte. Schifezza di saldature... *fabiolino wrote:*   

>  Impresa titanica smontare un Acer. Ma in qualche modo    ci sono riuscito. ehm ... a parte che ho dovuto rompere un po' di plastica.

 ...appunto *fabiolino wrote:*   

> Morale, secondo me è rimasto qualche rimasuglio di plastica, ... ma non è da escludere l'ipotesi di @djinnZ.
> 
> Infatti ora che ci penso quel "fenomeno" avviene quando appoggio il case sulle ginocchia proprio in prossimità della ventola.
> 
> Pero' la ventola funziona perfettamente.

 Per me hai solo fatto toccare le pale con il case, non era un rumore di natura elettrica ma meccanico. *fabiolino wrote:*   

> Comunque a bocce ferme la mia temperatura si aggira sui 59 gradi.
> 
> Mentre ricompilavo il kernel è arrivato a 80! ma subito dopo si è azionata la ventola e la temp. è scesa a 76.

 Mi pare un poco altina ma nulla di anormale.

----------

## djinnZ

Vorrei fare uno stress test sul processore per vedere se è un problema di raffreddamento. Dato che il portatile si schianta all'improvviso vorrei evitare di madare a donnine allegre il filesystem e quindi la compilazione non mi pare il caso.

C'è qualcosa per far surriscaldare cpu e gpu e vedere se c'è una temperatura critica?

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Dato che il portatile si schianta all'improvviso vorrei evitare di madare a donnine allegre il filesystem 

 

togli il disco rigido e usa una chiavetta usb per i tuoi test.

o alla peggio, usa il disco rigido con una immagine read-only squashfs.

----------

## riverdragon

Per la cpu c'è, si chiama app-benchmarks/cpuburn. Per la gpu cerca un benchmark video, come potrebbe essere un 3DMark per windows.

----------

## djinnZ

Su ati? In ogni caso ho notato che una delle due schede della ram scalda un botto, è normale? nessun errore al ramtest ovviamente.

Chiedevo se c'è in giro una qualche immagine iso già pronta. In ogni caso lo ho smontato completamente (un intero pomeriggio per capire le due viti di troppo dove andavano) e non  ho trovato nulla che non andava. Ci sto realmente impazzendo.

Posso pure capire che il windozz lo faccia surriscaldare ma perchè il linux no con tutto che lo stresso e perchè se uso windows per una mezz'oretta (diciamo che il tempo limite è intorno ai 45 minuti) e poi lo riavvio con linux (che usa la sua dsdt, per inciso) si schianta dopo una ventina di minuti ma la temperatura della cpu è riportata nell'ordine dei 60° al massimo.

Alla fine ho pensato a qualcosa nella gpu che non è ventilata mi pare.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Chiedevo se c'è in giro una qualche immagine iso già pronta.
> 
> 

 

gentoo, non credo.

ma esistono usb debian di piccola dimensione.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Su ati? In ogni caso ho notato che una delle due schede della ram scalda un botto, è normale? nessun errore al ramtest ovviamente.
> 
> Chiedevo se c'è in giro una qualche immagine iso già pronta. In ogni caso lo ho smontato completamente (un intero pomeriggio per capire le due viti di troppo dove andavano) e non  ho trovato nulla che non andava. Ci sto realmente impazzendo.
> 
> Posso pure capire che il windozz lo faccia surriscaldare ma perchè il linux no con tutto che lo stresso e perchè se uso windows per una mezz'oretta (diciamo che il tempo limite è intorno ai 45 minuti) e poi lo riavvio con linux (che usa la sua dsdt, per inciso) si schianta dopo una ventina di minuti ma la temperatura della cpu è riportata nell'ordine dei 60° al massimo.
> ...

 

Un mio amico ha un macbook pro. Se ci tiene OSX nessun problema, se ci mette Windows (pure tenendolo in idle) le temperature si alzano. Misteri di M$  :Very Happy: 

Probabilmente richiede maggiori risorse

----------

